# how many



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

ok we are going to build a lxwxh= 8x4x6 and im wondering if that means more then 24 or less then 24 raceib=ng pigeons can go in


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

8X4 should be no more than 16 birds, going by the formula.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 4 x 8 section..and 9 birds in there seem about right.. 16 would be maxed.... IMO.. not going by the formula..but just from seeing it in person..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree about 16 being too many, but usually racers are trying to keep as many as possible, and by the formula, that is the amount. If they have more room, they are healthier and happier.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

LISTEN-UP --sunwater
8 x 4 = 16 birds MAX--to start with.If you have PAIRS--EACH PAIR will add 2 squabs about ever 2 months.
Now you will be overcrowded and asking for nothing BUT problems.
Maybe start with 4 pair--thats 8 birds--! round = 8 more birds-now you have 16 birds.
You can always tell a teenager--just can't tell them anything.
I KNOW---- because I was a teenager 60 years ago. And that was before Computers & Cell Phones.
I learned to drive in a 1939 Ford V-8--60 horsepower. 3 on the floor--Not 4 on the floor.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

well this will only young pigeons and ill only have 15 of them


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Young birds get older-- and mate at about 6 months old.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sunwater. he's right. They sometimes breed before 6 months old, and it's amazing how quickly the numbers grow out of bounds. You really are better off to start with fewer, and leave room for growth.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

thats why i have the other side of the loft empty and wooded eggs . this is onlyuntil i have a 800 dollers for one more loft then im done at 60 birds.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

All you will need is a bridge and two telephone poles with a few wires going between them and you can have all the pigeons you want . lol

P.s. That was just some humor just so ya know.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

This is just me i did that same formula 1 bird per 2 square feet and there still was a lot of perches and nest boxes empty then i went 1 bird per 1.5 sq ft and it didn't look bad. But what i did also was i made a bigger aviary so they can hang around during the day.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> All you will need is a bridge and two telephone poles with a few wires going between them and you can have all the pigeons you want .


so true.......


----------

